# Best Reefscake ever!!



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Sep 2012)

Hey guys,

As its my birthday today, I got a birthday cake, and as you can imagine, fish were involved 


























Not only did it look great, it tastes fantastic too  
It was made by my girlfriends mate, who does it part time around her main job.


Cheers, ( thanks Ady for topic title  )


----------



## Ady34 (26 Sep 2012)

Happy birthday!
Sweeet cake  
I see what you mean about it being more of a reefscake than an aquascake!  
Enjoy eating it mate  
Your girlfriends mate has a talent, especially being as it tastes good too.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Sep 2012)

Happy Birthday to you and what a great cake! I think you should distribute amongst the UKAPS members


----------



## foxfish (26 Sep 2012)

Excellent cake   Happy birthday


----------



## Westyggx (26 Sep 2012)

Happy birthday pal


----------



## tim (26 Sep 2012)

You found nemo have a good one mate


----------



## Antipofish (26 Sep 2012)

Many happy returns   That looks too good to eat.  If its not all gone, you may not know that you can keep that icing for a long long time.  Take your favourite fish off and save it for a rainy day.  Oops... EVERY day is rainy at the moment, lol.


----------



## foxfish (26 Sep 2012)

And if you cant eat it all I am sure  Antipofish could break it down in to suitable units & sell them on EBay for you


----------



## Antipofish (26 Sep 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> And if you cant eat it all I am sure  Antipofish could break it down in to suitable units & sell them on EBay for you



Thats if I dont break you down into units and sell you first


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Sep 2012)

Haha, thanks a lot guys 

I didnt manage to get much eaten though, as its like 2 birthday cakes - 4 layers of Sponge, jam and cream :O


----------



## Kristoph91 (28 Sep 2012)

Thats extremely cool, love the seahorse!


----------



## Themuleous (8 Oct 2012)

Thats brilliant!


----------

